
A Passport-Less Society? - olalonde
http://www.wallstreetoasis.com/blog/a-passport-less-society
======
nitrogen
A passportless, borderless society is indeed an intriguing concept, but the
quality of this article is far too low to serve as an effective starting point
for an HN-level conversation on the subject.

